# Combobox focus setzen



## Dirkk (29. Januar 2004)

Moin Leutz!

Also frage mag zwar echt lächerlich klingen imoment, aber ich lerne gerade Vb und mir gällt nix ein wie folgendes funktionieren soll:

Ich Lade Daten zum Auswählen aus einer Datenbank in eine Combobox! Klappt einwandfrei ohne probleme! Wenn di Daten nun geladen sind kann ich die Einträge auch in der dropdown liste auswählen! Nur möchte ich das wenn die Daten in die Combobox fertig geladen wurden, das der 1. Eintrag automatisch selektiert wird ... bei mir kommt aber zuerst ein leeres eingabefeld und in der Dropdownliste alle einträge ... 

hoff mir knn jemand helfen, auch wenns lächerlich sein mag 

Mein Code:

if tabellem.RecordCount > 0 then
while not tabellem.EOF
commaschine.AddItem zabellem("Maschinenkennung")
tabellem.MoveNext
wend
end if

Danke ...


----------



## wOp (30. Januar 2004)

*Versuchs einfach mal mit:*


```
If tabellem.RecordCount > 0 Then
    While Not tabellem.EOF
        commaschine.AddItem zabellem("Maschinenkennung")
        tabellem.MoveNext
    Wend
End If
commaschine.Text = commaschine.List(0)
```


----------



## newimer (30. Januar 2004)

While Wend, lol, Mittelalter


----------



## wOp (31. Januar 2004)

Du Guru, soviel zu sinnvollen Beiträgen.


----------



## Dirkk (31. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von newimer _
> *While Wend, lol, Mittelalter  *



Hmm wenns Mittelalter ist, sag mir wies neuwertig ist  anstatt es einfach so dahinzustellen :-D

@w0p vielen dank für die Hilfe


----------

